# Why are icsi babies smaller? Also, low PAPP-a.



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm the anxious one who posted weeks ago! Thankfully my anxiety levels have reduced but I do have panics!

I've had my 20 week scan and no anomalies found but they gave me my combined screening report (DS 1:60. This is because my papp-a levels were 0.23, which is very low. The average is one isn't it? Can you explain what this means/why I might have low levels and what might be the reason for it? Could it be do to with icsi/ohss?

Also I have a scan booked for 34 weeks purely because this is an icsi baby (in all respects I've been classed as low risk pregnancy). She said that icsi babies are smaller on average. Do you know why? And what might happen if my baby is found to be smaller at 34 weeks? He/she was normal at 20 weeks. When might growth slow down? 

Sorry for so many questions, there are so many things I don't understand!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't really answer your question about the PAPP-A, as I don't deal with them enough, so I'm not used to the results. No research has ever found a clear reason why some ivf babies are small, but its thought that its the underlying fertility problems. It doesn't seem to have been a clear research that was done, but it seems that your hospital are being cautious by scanning you, just to check.
Sorry ive not been much help to you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, no worries  xx


----------

